
Duverger's law: single-choice voting tends toward a two-party system - macawfish
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duverger%27s_law
======
macawfish
So why isn't the American public demanding _proportional representation_ in
national elections? Especially in an election cycle as toxic as 2016?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proportional_representation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proportional_representation)

Even in an election with all sincere voters (where strategic voting is
magically prohibited), this law holds:
[https://www.rochester.edu/college/faculty/markfey/papers/Exi...](https://www.rochester.edu/college/faculty/markfey/papers/Exit3.pdf)

